# Do bettas fart?



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, this is actually a serious question, even though I'm sure you'll probably get a chuckle out of it.:roll:

The red double-tail crowntail male I picked up on Tuesday was bloated when I brought him home, and I have been observing him in a quarantine tank (that I've actually set on my desk next to my computer so I can watch him as I type) since then. There's some shots of him here if you wanted to see him.
He's been quite stubborn though, wouldn't take daphnia, wouldn't go for the cooked pea, wouldn't eat a pellet, wouldn't even try the betta flakes. So for six days we've been at this now, no eating and no pooping. 
Sat down this afternoon and as I was bringing up firefox he comes over to the corner of the tank - not unusual I thought, he follows my hand around as I move the mouse, since its near him. But then he starts wiggling back and forth while rapidly waving his pec fins, low and behold, he finally cleaned out his system! ...I shouldn't be so happy a fish can poo. xD
But then I see there's bubbles floating up around the side of the fish to the surface of the water. I tried to look closer but that apparently spooked him and off he went to the far corner of the tank.

So, I'm curious, was that a fart? I'm not really sure what else it would be, I mean, those bubbles certainly weren't coming from his mouth. But then again I also wasn't aware that a betta's digestive track functioned in such a way as to produce so much excess gas that he would need to fart. Any fish physiology experts out there want to lend a hand? Have any of you witnessed any of your bettas passing gas?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

That IS funny but I'm assuming it's possible for them to have a gassy stomach just like us. lol Could they swallow air when they eat?


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

All fish fart. the bigger the fish, the bigger the bubbles. yes its funny but anything that injests substance needs to fart.

Big red rips em often, the best kicker is when your 3 year old daughter belly laughs cause the fish busted butt.


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

well, once my rat was on my shoulder and i heard this little "Psst" noise in my ear. I turned around to look at him and was treated to not terribly pleasant smell. Until then, i'd never really thought about a rat passing gas but it happens! I know it's not a fish but i think even though it's a small animal that we don't normally catch having a gas-x moment, it probably does happen. Did he smile when you saw the bubbles?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think they make gas x for fish. lol


----------



## MarieBettaMom (Apr 22, 2009)

Well this post title certainly caught my eye!

Hmmm, flatulent Bettas, sure why not. I probably won't catch George doing it. Wish I had him set up where I could always see him. I'm usually on the sofa when I'm using the laptop, don't think DH would like me to move George onto the coffee table by the sofa.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

New contest, whos betta can make the bigger bubble, and not a nest.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

xD Thank you for the responses everyone, glad to know I'm not totally losing it with these fish.

And whitedevil, if I had had my camera handy I would have tried to snap a pic, just for the comedic value. Would be one hell of a funny contest. Although on that vein, one would then have to ask, what is the most gas-inducing food we feed our bettas? Beans may make a human rip some, but is it the bloodworms or the pellets that are doing it to bettas?


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

I got one of these

EPIC Stealth Cam - RealTree Combo Kit

I use it for bowhunting in the fall and figured why not test the waterproof-ness of it.

I will get it ready to go and drop it in the tank maybe ill get HD video of the bubbles. 
I might be weird but I sit and watch my fish for hours at a time, they truly are individuals, its amazing, the pecking order, the species order, the very odd behavior of the bottom feeders, the tetras schooling as a group and not as species schools. the angels are very unique fish not only by looks but by the way they are friendly and court one another. My marble angel takes my new blusher around the tank at feeding time with the betta to make sure it eats its fair share too.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Well we all know it was a male betta!..................Women dont fart!, just ask them!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats right! lol


----------

